# GrandinRoad/Good Morning America Special Pricing Thurs. 10/20 ONLY



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw this thread posted by a fellow HF member about a special discount offering Good Morning America was coordinating thru GrandinRoad. Here's the thread, the link on there lists the six halloween items that are part of this deal and the code to use for TODAY ONLY to get them at the special pricing. Worth checking out.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...savings-start-47-6-halloween-decorations.html


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

the code still works.... GMA is the code.


----------

